# Fehlende Rezepte bei Bedarf einblenden



## Morthiras (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Wäre es machbar, dass man auf der Rezepte-Seite eines Charakters bei Bedarf die noch fehlenden Rezepte einblendet und diese dann optisch hervorhebt? Quasi ein Abgleich mit der vollständigen Rezepte-Seite, so dass man bequem nachschauen kann, wo man die fehlenden Rezepte herbekommt, ohne dass man manuell die Liste abgleichen muss. Das wäre ein richtig gutes Feature und vermutlich auch nicht schwierig zu realisieren.

Grüße, Morthiras


----------



## Sadie (29. Dezember 2006)

*push*


----------



## Beâuty (2. Januar 2007)

Hiho ... 



Sadie schrieb:


> *push*



hmm auch mir fehlte das .. aber zum "glück" kann ich
ein wenig programmieren :-)

Abgleich der Rezepte

dieses kleine Proggi füllt vorerst diese lücke ... 

keine Angst - das programm in ein verzeichnis kopieren, konfigurieren (die
BLASC-ID streht im Link zu Eurem Char) und anschauen. 
Es werden hierbei lediglich die WEB-Seiten miteinander abgeglichen!!!

Viel Spass damit 

Gruß
Beâuty


----------



## Jockey (9. Januar 2007)

hi,

danke fürs programm, genau das was ich gesucht hab.

aber leider:
bitte mach das eingabefeld für die BlascID um eine stelle grösser, hab 2050326, das geht sich net aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke


----------



## Beâuty (10. Januar 2007)

Hiho ...



Jockey schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> danke fürs programm, genau das was ich gesucht hab.
> 
> ...




ups .. hihi .. erweitert ... kannst du neu downloaden .. 

Gruss 
Beâuty


----------



## myno (19. Januar 2007)

Die Eingangsfrage war genau das, was ich auch schreiben wollte.
Ich hoffe ebenfalls das es implementiert werden kann.
Eine Idee wäre innerhalb seines eigenen Profils sich chars zu "nehmen", in etwa eine Liste von Blascchars bei sich zu integrieren (aber nicht als einziger) und dort solch eine Abfrage wie "fehlende Rezepte" zu haben.

bzgl. des Programms, Super Alternative und geht problemlos.
Eine bitte hätte ich, wärst du so nett eine aktuelle Version mit Juwelenschleifer hochzuladen ?


----------



## Beâuty (2. Februar 2007)

Moin ...



myno schrieb:


> Die Eingangsfrage war genau das, was ich auch schreiben wollte.
> Ich hoffe ebenfalls das es implementiert werden kann.
> Eine Idee wäre innerhalb seines eigenen Profils sich chars zu "nehmen", in etwa eine Liste von Blascchars bei sich zu integrieren (aber nicht als einziger) und dort solch eine Abfrage wie "fehlende Rezepte" zu haben.
> 
> ...




sorry schaue nur ab und zu hier rein ... 

Neue Version incl. Juwelenschleifen steht zum Download bereit ... 

bis denne

Gruss
Beâuty


----------



## Thyia (5. Februar 2007)

Super Idee und danke für das Programm! Hoffentlich gibt es sowas auch bald direkt über Buffed.de :-).


----------



## Fubbiz (5. Februar 2007)

Jo super das Programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myno (20. Februar 2007)

> Neue Version incl. Juwelenschleifen steht zum Download bereit ...



Perfekt !


----------



## Flowerhoof (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo! Ja, das ist wirklich toll und währe eine echte bereicherung.

Aber ich würde mir wünschen wenn es von Blasc selber angeboten wird auf der Webseite.

Nichts gegen dich Beâuty und deine Arbeit, aber ich misstraue halt irgendwelchen .exe files grundsätzlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalumis (28. März 2007)

Danke für das Tool! Ich wollte es auch gerade mal ausprobieren, nachdem die Leute von buffed.de ja scheinbar kein Interesse daran haben, es mal selbst einzubauen.

Die bekannten Rezepte werden richtig angezeigt. Wenn ich auf einen Button klicke, um mir die unbekannten Rezepte aufzulisten, habe ich einige Sekunden volle CPU-Lust und anschließend eine 0 Byte große .html-Datei, die im Browser aufgerufen wird.

Ist das Programm evtl. nicht mehr kompatibel zu den letzten Änderungen auf buffed.de?


----------



## Atair (30. März 2007)

Ganz genau das wollte ich auch fragen. Schön, dass es noch andere gibt, die das auch gut fänden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam werden's einfach zu viele Rezepte, um noch alles zu überblicken und seiner Rezeptsammelleidenschaft ausreichend zu fröhnen.

Ich denke, das wäre eine echte Bereicherung für die Charakter-Datenbank.


----------



## Beâuty (23. Juli 2007)

hiho .. 

da bin ich wiedermal ...

nun ja ... nachdem mein Rezepte selten/kaum noch upgedatet werden
habe ich das Programm ein wenig erweitert.

Man kann jetzt Rezepte eintragen die ignoriert werden sollen - 
zusätzlich zu dem was als "können" bei buffed hinterlegt ist.

Ich trage da ab jetzt meine "neu" erlernten ein da, wie gesagt,
kein Update statt findet.
Diese Funktion kann man natürlich auch nutzen um Rezepte 
auszublenden die man nicht erlernen kann .. zB Disteltee was ja 
bekanntlich nur "Schurken" zusteht...

Ansonsten funktioniert das Teil nach wie vor blendend :-)
und muss wohl weiter herhalten - nach 8 Monaten denke ich 
nicht dass buffed diese Funktion einbauen wird ...


Gruss 
Bea


----------



## Venrouk (6. August 2007)

Stimmt der Download link noch? Bin grad auf arbeit und kanns net testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesar1 (6. August 2007)

Habs mal getestet, wenn man aber alle Rezepte kann (Beispiel Erste Hilfe), erscheint eine Fehlermeldung. dies nur ein Schönheitsfehler, der Rest funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## TheEldar (3. Februar 2008)

Will das Thema mal wieder in erinnerung Rufen.

Das fehlt einfach noch bei Buffed und sei es nur als Premium.


----------



## Ellesar1 (15. Februar 2008)

das Ace-Addon AckisRecipeList erfüllt eure Ansprüche ingame, indem es einen Button in eure Professions-Fenster am unteren Rand einfügt, über den ihr eine Liste sämtlicher fehlender Rezepte samt Drop-ort anzeigen lassen könnt. (ist aber noch etwas buggy / funktioniert NUR, wenn gerade ALLE kategorien geöffnet sind)


----------



## Spochtl (8. Juni 2008)

Was richtig klasse wäre, ist wenn ich einfach nach Rezepten bei Leuten suchen kann auf meinem Realm. Ich suche seit 3 Monaten jemanden der mir Umhang der Dunkelheit oder Cape der Entschlossenheit herstellen kann auf dem Realm Shattrath, aber der einzige den ich gefunden hab hat mir nie eine Antwort geschrieben. Wenn ich auf Buffed nach einem Char suchen kann der das kann, wäre es eine erhebliche erleichterung.


----------



## Mightymagic (9. Juni 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> Was richtig klasse wäre, ist wenn ich einfach nach Rezepten bei Leuten suchen kann auf meinem Realm. (...) Wenn ich auf Buffed nach einem Char suchen kann der das kann, wäre es eine erhebliche erleichterung.



Kannst du ingame mit BLASCrafter. Aber eben nur die Leute, die Ihre Rezepte auf Buffed.de gelistet haben. Reicht aber in der Regel. Nachteilig ist die kleine Wartezeit zwischen zwei /who - Abfragen ingame. Das wäre auch noch etwas: Eine automatische Abfrage wer von den gelisteten BLASCrafter-Usern auch gerade online ist.


----------



## Cochainatic (17. Juni 2008)

*RecipeRadar* zeigt dir alle Rezepte, und zwar auch die deiner Twinks, auf der Karte (MiniMap und große Map) an, die diese Chars noch nicht können.

Link: http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...ecipeRadar.html

Grüße


----------



## Baka626 (29. Juni 2008)

Nice, genau wegen sowas wollt ich grad nen Vorschlagsthread aufmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wär natürlich genial, wenn buffed das übernehmen würde. Am besten gekoppelt mit
den Quests und mit so einem Prozentbalken wie bei den Bosskills *träum*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (4. Juli 2008)

TheEldar schrieb:


> Will das Thema mal wieder in erinnerung Rufen.
> 
> Das fehlt einfach noch bei Buffed und sei es nur als Premium.


Da ich leider vom Autor nichts gehört habe und ständig eine Fehlermeldung kriege, hab ich selbst noch was gemacht:

[attachment=3610:MissingRecipes.zip]

Bitte um kommentare und vorschläge.


----------



## Mosebi (14. September 2008)

Ich bin auch dafür!


----------

